# A Rare Sight In South Alabama



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

A rare sight in South Alabama.


----------



## PerryBee (Dec 3, 2007)

Cats are rare in South Alabama? :lpf:
Sorry, couldn't help meself.


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

Good one Perry :lpf:, cool pics :thumbsup:


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

A good laugh is always welcome.
Snow is still falling. May actually start to accumulate several inches.


----------



## pom51 (Jul 28, 2008)

I live in Inman SC and it is snowing here now


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Atless you can still see the hives. Oh ya nice cat too.


----------



## Ardilla (Jul 17, 2006)

Cats are rare here too. But we have a lot of coyotes...


----------

